# Yarn weight, new way to categorize?



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was looking at patterns on Interweave, still searching for the perfect pattern for my daughter in love. When I was looking at the details of this pattern I noticed something. It is one of my pet peeves as a hand spinner that patterns list the brand name of a yarn to use but do not tell you the size/weight of the yarn. Then I noticed there was a "Yarn Weight" listing :banana: but then I was unfamiliar with the measures used :flame: here is a screenshot of that page. Have any of you noticed this or are you familiar with the way they measure the yarn weight?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Try this....


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen that method of listing yarn weights since I first started knitting. When I was thirteen and went to my first ever LYS, they had a big poster explaining the yarn numbers. Unfortunately, the only yarn I carry that has the yarn numbers is Brown Sheep, so while it's a good system, it hasn't seemed to catch on.

Here's a chart with a basic explanation of the weight vs. number comparison: Yarn Weight by Numbers.

I think this could be a good system if more yarn companies started labeling their yarns with it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

The first is for knitting, the second is crochet. HTH!!:thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well, I guess since I don't generally buy commercial yarns..... . Thanks for that chart Hercsmama that helps a lot.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Did you see the new kp project totes? :bowtie:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I like that GAM


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

To confuse you even more, there are these that converts the numbers to WPI

http://www.spinderellas.com/Yarn Weights and Measures.pdf

http://www.yarnwench.com/php/WPITable.php

http://handknitter.co.uk/yarn_guage_wraps_per_inch.html


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, I see how it is. 

They get to the bulky weights and just lump all the needles "size 11 or bigger".

I'll have you know....there is a distinct difference in the kitting characteristics between a size 15, say, and a size 17......let alone the difference between an 11 and a 36.

Humph. 



:indif:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

My brain is going to explode! Goodness, that is confusing...at least to me.

I just use, Wraps per Inch.


----------

